# THetford toilet not working think its c2



## Groucho (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all, I have a thetford Toilet which i think is the c2 and its not flushing!?  Nothing happens at all when you push the button.  Dont think its been used ina  while as the trap door wasn't working either but i have now managed tio get that going.

Any ideas greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## AndyC (Jun 22, 2011)

Assuming you have power to the toilet the favourite would be the pump impeller stuck, you can normally free it by hand. Other possibilities are blown fuse or broken switch.

There's a parts diagram here: Cassette C2 Electric Parts

AndyC


----------



## georgert1 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Toilet not working*

When you try to flush the toilet what actually happens, does it make any noises ,ie pump attempting to run. If you take the cassete  out have a look at the micro switch far end on the right looking in, is that all intact ? ., another possible cause is that the pump has siezed  ,I had a similar problem ,I had left quite a bit of flushing water with the added chemical in the flushing tank over winter ( forgot to drain it off ) and the pump had siezed I think due to the chemical .If you lift the toilet roll holder out of the toliet you will be able to get at the pump and take it out carefully and inspect it, when you get it out keep trying the to use the flush ,it wont hurt it to run for a few seconds ,and check the pump pick up to see if there are any obstructions its surprising how easy they fail to run with a bit of debris being caught up in the intake.:yeahthat:


----------



## Groucho (Jun 22, 2011)

hey thanks for the answers folks!

Ok so far i have checked the fuse and is ok, have checked the micro switch and it looks ok (but not totally sure without removnig the whole thing) and had the pump out.  Now the impeller was pretty solid but i got it turning by hand easily enough, but its still not flushing.  When i hit the flush button nothing happens, no noise nothing, just seems dead.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you checked the pump filter? Have you definitely got water in the tank? The feed pipe to the pump often has one way valve, this is usually just a ball which can get stuck in the wrong position if not used for a while.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 22, 2011)

yup, definitely got water in the tank.  Im not sure about the filter, where is it?  THe pump looks like a sealed unit, is it possible to break them open?  I did try as firmly as i dared!


----------



## georgert1 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Toilet not working*

Is the 12volt system master switch ON  ???? just a thought !! and is the leisure battery charged , I know these may sound silly but worth checking so as to a
elliminate .cant think of any other reasons.:wacko:


----------



## georgert1 (Jun 22, 2011)

*toilet not working*



Groucho said:


> hey thanks for the answers folks!
> 
> Ok so far i have checked the fuse and is ok, have checked the micro switch and it looks ok (but not totally sure without removnig the whole thing) and had the pump out.  Now the impeller was pretty solid but i got it turning by hand easily enough, but its still not flushing.  When i hit the flush button nothing happens, no noise nothing, just seems dead.


 
You say above the impeller was pretty solid, I wonder if it is possible that you have burnt the motor out. just another thought LOL, :idea-007:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 22, 2011)

The Shurflo pumps usually have a filter mounted on the inlet side (of course) of the pump in clear plastic which is unscrewed from the pump body and then in turn the filter body can be twisted apart to get to the s/s mesh filter. The non return valve if fitted could be anywhere between tank and pump.


----------



## AndyC (Jun 23, 2011)

Byronic said:


> The Shurflo pumps usually have a filter mounted on the inlet side (of course) of the pump in clear plastic which is unscrewed from the pump body and then in turn the filter body can be twisted apart to get to the s/s mesh filter. The non return valve if fitted could be anywhere between tank and pump.


I think the OP has a Thetford C2 with a built in water tank and a submersible pump for flushing.

From what he says I think it's time to start checking for electrical power with a multimeter, that should determine where the fault is. 

AndyC


----------

